# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Server Down

## noox

Leider hat es einen Einbruch im Server gegeben. Ab gester (27.9.) ca. 20 Uhr ist die Datenbank regelmäßig ausgefallen. 

Sicherheitshalber habe ich noch ein paar ganz aktuelle Backups gemacht. In der Nacht wurde der Server dann neu aufgesetzt. Heute Nachmittag habe ich dann die Accounts nacheinander reaktiviert.

----------


## DasMatti

und ich hab gestern abend schon gedacht, das die apokalypse naht  :Wink:

----------


## noox

und ich hab gewusst, dass sie naht  :Wink:

----------


## Tyrolens

Wer hat im Server eingebrochen? 
War sicher eine Rumänenbande.  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

Ich schreibs mal da rein, weils vl ein Serverproblem sein könnte:

Wenn bei einem Post ein Foto angehängt ist, welches man in einem neuen Fenster aufmachen kann, bekomm ich statt dem Foto folgende Nachricht:

HTTP 500 Interner Serverfehler


Könnt vielleicht auch an meinem IE 7 liegen, kanns aber z.Zt. nicht überprüfen, weil ich am Firmenrechner kein Recht habe, um einen ordentlichen Browser zu installieren...

----------


## noox

Stimmt - vielen Dank. Ich hatte am WE was umgestellt. Werd's mir dann gleich ansehen.

----------


## noox

Attachments funktionieren wieder (außer mit Google Chrome, das muss ich mir noch ansehen).

----------


## fipu

> Attachments funktionieren wieder (außer mit Google Chrome, das muss ich mir noch ansehen).


Das wäre flott! Ich muss mir immer mit der Lupe die Bildchen anschauen... :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

@Fipu:

Ich hab mir das mit Google Chrome jetzt angesehen. Das dürfte gar kein Fehler sein - das ist der Popup-Blocker von Chrome:

Wenn du auf das Thumbnail klickst, dann erscheint rechts oben in der Adress-Leiste so ein fenster mit durchgeschtrichenem Symbol. Dort kannst du einstellen, dass du Popups für diese Seite zulässt. 

Normalereise lassen die Browser Popups, die durch einen Mausklick erfolgen automatisch zu. Vermutlich verwende ich hier eine Funktion, die Firefox und IE als Klick interpretieren, Chrome allerdings nicht.

Ich werde das aber vorerst nicht ändern. Ich hoffe, dass die nächsten Monate dann sowieso eine neue Version vom Forum kommt, und das dann hinfällig ist.

----------

